# kern/163905 still happens with BETA1



## Saguaro (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm not signed up for the mailing lists, so I thought I'd post here.  I just got a new-to-me Thinkpad X200 and I tried to install the current 9.1/amd64 on it.  I ran into the same issues as described in the two following links.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=163905&cat=

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2012-July/068862.html

What I managed to accomplish is that I installed 9.0-RELEASE and upgraded via cvsup to 9-STABLE (actually 9.1-PRERELEASE).

I modified the kernel config file and I got the laptop to boot with 9.1.  Things work fine so far.  I haven't installed X yet, or anything else for that matter, but apart from the boot issue, everything seems fine.

Attached is my kernel config.  I suspect that adding "device atpic" could have made it boot.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

Saguaro said:
			
		

> I'm not signed up for the mailing lists, so I thought I'd post here.


You really should post the issue to the mailing list. There aren't a lot of developers on this board.


----------



## Saguaro (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok then.  Posted it in freebsd-bugs.


----------

